# Snake-proof boots



## redcloud54 (Jul 23, 2010)

Hi all,

From a new member, thanks for all your wisdom, so freely shared.

I just moved from the mountains of VA to the mountains of north GA. Besides being hotter than you-know-what, the place is very snakey. That makes for very nervous cutting, which is not good for one's concentration.

Do any of you have a favorite snake-proof boot? I've only seen one (Chippewa) that has a steel toe, but the sole has no waffle pattern for hiking around wooded hills. I was thinking of going with a Danner, but it has no steel toe.

Many thanks,

Red


----------



## CNBTreeTrimming (Jul 23, 2010)

I don't know about snake proof but I wear Danner's quarry logger 10" and absolutely love the performance durability and comfort.


----------



## bsearcey (Jul 26, 2010)

If you can't find the whole package (snake proof and steel toe) you can always get snake proof gaiters to wear over you boots. Might be your best bet.


----------



## fearofpavement (Jul 26, 2010)

If you go with snakeproof gaiters I would highly recommend trying them on. The type with zippers tend to stay closed better when working through brush. (and if you weren't in brush you probably wouldn't need them) Some have straps with plastic buckles which tend to snag on things. Also, some are a heavy nylon/canvas type material while others are like the back of an armadillo with overlapping "plates". That type is like walking in a suit of armor. One other suggestion as to why to try them on, I consider myself to be average build but I found only the "husky" sized gaiters fit me comfortably. Makes me feel fat but I feel fat in comfort.


----------



## redcloud54 (Jul 27, 2010)

Turns out that Chippewa doesn't make the steel-toed boot anymore.

Are there such things as clip-on or tie-on external steel toes or metatarsal guards? Or maybe Kevlar shoe covers, like chaps for your boots?


----------



## bsearcey (Jul 27, 2010)

Yes...that's what gaiters are.

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t...ke proof gaiters&cm_ite=netcon&rid=2146251080

They just strap over your boot. Fearofpavement gave some good advice about them.


----------



## fearofpavement (Jul 27, 2010)

The type listed above from Cabelas are the ones with buckles that i referred to . Here is a link to some Rattlers that I have and like http://www.rattlersbrand.com/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=148&products_id=788 

Shop around for any type as the prices vary a lot. Rattlers also makes the armadillo type. Those may actually provide some chainsaw protection but I just think they are cumbersome to work in. (caveat: I never actually wore a pair of the armadillo type in the wild, just in the store)

Chainsaw pants would probably be adequate except most of them don't have protection in the back part of the leg. Maybe someone should make a pair of combo snake/chainsaw chaps. (or maybe someone does?)


----------



## fearofpavement (Jul 27, 2010)

redcloud54 said:


> Turns out that Chippewa doesn't make the steel-toed boot anymore.
> 
> Are there such things as clip-on or tie-on external steel toes or metatarsal guards? Or maybe Kevlar shoe covers, like chaps for your boots?



Yes there is such a product: Look at these

http://www.sharpesafety.com/catalog/product-display.php3?ID=10


----------



## redcloud54 (Jul 27, 2010)

bsearcey said:


> Yes...that's what gaiters are.
> 
> http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t...ke proof gaiters&cm_ite=netcon&rid=2146251080
> 
> They just strap over your boot. Fearofpavement gave some good advice about them.



What I meant was protection from the saw, not the snakes. If I bought some snake-proof boots without steel toes, is there a thing that covers the foot that would protect the feet from getting chopped off?


----------



## fearofpavement (Jul 27, 2010)

redcloud54 said:


> What I meant was protection from the saw, not the snakes. If I bought some snake-proof boots without steel toes, is there a thing that covers the foot that would protect the feet from getting chopped off?



that's what I sent a link for in the post above your.


----------



## redcloud54 (Jul 27, 2010)

fearofpavement said:


> that's what I sent a link for in the post above your.



Many thanks.

You'd think that the idea of steel-toed anti-snake boots would be a no brainer, what with all the people cavorting in the woods, but apparently not.


----------



## bsearcey (Jul 28, 2010)

That foot guard thing would be a pain in brush and thicket. It would get hung up on everything. I don't know redcloud I still think you'd be better off with a good pair of steel toe boats and a pair of snake proof gaiters. JMO.


----------



## redcloud54 (Jul 28, 2010)

bsearcey said:


> That foot guard thing would be a pain in brush and thicket. It would get hung up on everything. I don't know redcloud I still think you'd be better off with a good pair of steel toe boats and a pair of snake proof gaiters. JMO.



If I keep adding things to wear, pretty soon I'll be dressed for winter! Snake gaiters over chainsaw chaps over jeans; or snake chaps over chainsaw chaps over jeans. Sounds like heat stroke in the making. What I need is a personal force field! What if somebody invents a depth-adjustable laser tree cutter that fits in the palm of your hand? 

Seriously though, how necessary are steel toes?


----------



## bsearcey (Jul 28, 2010)

I don't know how important steel toes really are. I think there mainly to protect the front of your foot incase you drop your tip too far down and logs rolling on your foot. I haven't been cutting long enough to have had any close calls though so I can't tell you from experience....hopefully never will (knock knock).

I feel you about the PPE. It definitely makes cutting wood alot more uncomfortable. But if I have to be out there I'd rather be protected from mistakes with the saw and rattlers as much as possible.

Good luck.


----------



## bsearcey (Jul 28, 2010)

redcloud54 said:


> What if somebody invents a depth-adjustable laser tree cutter that fits in the palm of your hand?QUOTE]
> 
> I don't think that would be good for most of the guys on this site. Then they wouldn't have any mufflers to mod. They'd probably all switch to oil at that point. Half the fun of burning wood is playing with the chainsaws.
> 
> It'd be fun at the office though. Switch it out for laser pointer they use at meetings. It would certainly liven up the power point presentation.


----------



## redcloud54 (Jul 29, 2010)

bsearcey said:


> I don't know how important steel toes really are. I think there mainly to protect the front of your foot incase you drop your tip too far down and logs rolling on your foot. I haven't been cutting long enough to have had any close calls though so I can't tell you from experience....hopefully never will (knock knock).
> 
> I feel you about the PPE. It definitely makes cutting wood alot more uncomfortable. But if I have to be out there I'd rather be protected from mistakes with the saw and rattlers as much as possible.
> 
> Good luck.



Yeah, you're right. No use tempting fate.


----------



## ripplerider (Aug 10, 2010)

I live, work, hunt and fish in the mtns. of North Ga. and I seldom see a poisonous snake. I doubt we have any more here than you had in Va. Iworry much more about yellow jackets than snakes.


----------

